# Birmingham, UK ladies wtt?



## nickibrum

I thought I would start a thread for all the ladies living in Birmingham who is still waiting to try for one reason or another. Hopefully we can share a few stories, get to know each other, and who knows maybe have baby buddies for the future.... 

so
1. What part of Birmingham are you from? 
2. Have you always lived in Birmingham? 
3. Whats your reason for waiting? 
4. When are you hoping to ttc? 

Only fair that I go first; 
1. I live in the city centre by the peace gardens (close to the mail box/broad street way)
2. I used to live in Coventry. I went to uni in Wolverhampton so lived there for 3 years. I moved to Birmingham as my OH works in one of the theatres here. With the crazy hours he does it made sense to move. 
3. Were trying to buy our home. We close to our deposit target and then we would like to upgrade to an estate car as I have 2 dogs. Fitting in a pushchair and the animal into our focus just isnt going to happen.
4. Latest by April 2012, but in an ideal world I would like to come off the pill around Christmas so my body is more regular by the time April comes around.

So................ who's next? :winkwink:


----------



## kittylady

1. I'm from Woodgate but now live in Hall Green
2. Yes I've always been here :thumbup:
3. Trying to pay off debts and want to be steady at work, waiting till May. :flower:
4. Oh already answered,May:dohh:


----------



## Mazzle

Heya!

-Grew up in Kings Norton, now living Northfield 
-always lived here minus 3 years uni at Durham, and 1 year in Paris
- waiting while we quit smoking, I lose weight, and save a bit more
-TTC August 2012

Nice to meet you all!!

xxx


----------



## kittylady

Nice to meet you mazzle


----------



## comotion89

born n raised in handsworth :D but now leaving Birmingham as I have a job in leicester lol
WTT till we are both ready, and have money saved, the original ttc date was 2014 but i said I wanted to wait till we were married in 2015 by then so look like I'm a 2015/2016 lady


----------



## nickibrum

Good Morning everyone. 

KittyLady- I dont know Birmingham that well to be honest, but I think Hall Green is near Edgebastion/Ladywood. Am I right? We managed to pay off all our debts in July. AMAZING FEELING. Just wish we could have enjoyed some time off saving but this damn house deposit! Ive now hit 6 months in my new company but my husband doesnt particuarly like his job; though saying that he has a promotion being dangled in front of him and his boss was just left so it may work out better for him! Lets hope so cuz i dont want him to have to get a job elsewhere!

Mazzie- Hi! You're not that far away from when were aiming to ttc. What will you be doing prior to august to get "ready"? 

Comotion- Hey there, WOW! 2015/2016? That seems so long away. Congratulations if you have set your wedding date. Nothing better than setting that date in the diary.... because then you know you can look at honeymoons! I think our honeymoon was the 2nd thing we bought when we were getting married xx


----------



## Mazzle

between now and this time next year, we will hopefully - 

-get my implant out!
-stop smoking (aiming to have fully packed it in by time implant comes out in May)
- get savings up to about £5000. I'll be able to take a 6month mortgage payment holiday when I'm on maternity, and I will get maternity from work, but I'd like the freedom to not HAVE to go back to work straight away.
- losing weight! I'm quite fit for my size, I play rugby twice a week, but I could really do with losing about 2 stone at least, just to improce our chances
-we're hoping to start buying a few baby bits as we go along. We're not planning on decorating the nursery etc till we actually ARE pregnant, as it feels like that might be jinxing it....but if we see nappies on amazing offers, or people are passing along unwanted items, we figure we may as well get them, and store them in the loft just in case...plus it decreases the amount we will need to pay out all at once! Luckily, lots of my family have babies at the moment that will be outgrowing stuff by the time we are needing it :)
-start taking folic acid
- think I need to get MMR booster, as I saw something in the doctors that said if you were born between 1980 and 1987, you will have missed a vaccination???

oops, that was a bit of an essay :) what about you? have I forgotten anything?

xxx


----------



## kittylady

Hall Green's a big suberb between solihull and birmingham, its next to acocks green, kings heath, cotterege, south birmingham basically.:thumbup:


----------



## kyrabeth

Hi all :)

*1. What part of Birmingham are you from? *
_I dont strictly live in Birmingham, but is Dudley close enough?_

*2. Have you always lived in Birmingham? *
_I used to live in Worcestershire, but moved to Dudley to live with the OH_

*3. Whats your reason for waiting? *
_A few reasons really, i need to lose 2stone at least, OH wants to be 30 (Feb 2013) and we need to get a bit more financially prepared_

*4. When are you hoping to ttc? *
_Either Christmas 2012 or more likely Late 2013_


----------



## nickibrum

kyrabeth said:


> Hi all :)
> 
> *1. What part of Birmingham are you from? *
> _I dont strictly live in Birmingham, but is Dudley close enough?_
> 
> *2. Have you always lived in Birmingham? *
> _I used to live in Worcestershire, but moved to Dudley to live with the OH_
> 
> *3. Whats your reason for waiting? *
> _A few reasons really, i need to lose 2stone at least, OH wants to be 30 (Feb 2013) and we need to get a bit more financially prepared_
> 
> *4. When are you hoping to ttc? *
> _Either Christmas 2012 or more likely Late 2013_

I think Dudley counts :winkwink:

Im starting the gym again this week after 10-12 weeks off. I never went regularly either but Im coming off the pill earlier than we planning. Though were going to be using rubber friends for a bit I still want my body in tip top shape incase any accidents happen :happydance:


----------



## Dimples81

hiya :flower:
1. What part of Birmingham are you from? 

I'm currently living in New Oscott, near Sutton Coldfield.

2. Have you always lived in Birmingham?
No, i moved here for university in 2004 and stayed.

3. Whats your reason for waiting? 
Lots of reasons, mainly financial (i'm out of work atm) and also want to lose weight first.

4. When are you hoping to ttc? As soon as financially viable although we would like to get married first.


----------



## kittylady

Wow didn't realize how many people in Birmingham are here :flower:


----------



## nickibrum

Nor me, actually quite nice. 

Especially if some are ttc around the same time. Ive never really used a forum much before. Finding it quite addictive.... on that note i should probably get back to work :S


----------



## kittylady

I have housework to do :wacko:


----------



## Dimples81

maybe we could organise a meet in a couple of months when we know each other better?


----------



## nickibrum

I would be up for that. I work from home so suffer alot from 4 wall sydrome lol.


----------



## kittylady

Why not sounds like fun :flower:


----------



## nickibrum

So what other questions should we ask?

How old are you? 
What do you do now? Job/Student/Looking for work?
Are you married? If so how long? 
Any stories to tell about how you bring up the baby subject??
How would you like to give birth? 

1. 25- 26 in Novembet
2. I work for a small IT security consultancy. I am the newly appointed marketing manager so still trying to feel my way around. 
3. I got married on the 3rd July 2010. so just over a year now. 
4. Story: Recently we just had our anniversary. I was at the local pub with friends last night when hubby joined us. We were discussing if we had done the tradional paper for first anniversary. We had gone to Kenya for our honeymoon so we bought theatre tickets to see the Lion King in london. Then I was asked whats 2nd anniversary. My reply: BABY! lol The table cracked up (i guess you had to be there) and my hubby just turned white lmao. 
5. Im interested in a birthing pool but i havent done research on anything yet. I know that i want as much pain medication as i can take! I faint if i cut myself so i dont want that to happen and end up clamping around LO neck! 

xx


----------



## kittylady

1. 21 but I'll be 22 in Oct.
2. I work in a restaurant and am about to embark on my degree again part time as I took a break when family got ill.
3. I got married on 14th May this year :thumbup: been with him 5 years now and lived with him 3 years in April.
4.Erm how did I bring it up, apparently I just started going on about it one day according to DH :shrug: 
5. Definitely birthing pool, hospitals freak me out a bit 0.o


----------



## Mazzle

I'm 25 years old.

Working as an administrator for a fire + security company - hoping for promotion/transfer to a better paid role in a year or so.

Married August 14th 2010, so just had our first anniversary :)

DH actually brought up the baby subject :) he was a bit drunk, rolled over and rubbed my belly, and said 'I can't wait till I can put a baby in there'....lol!

I would LIKE to give birth in my sleep, so I don't have to feel it ;) Actually I haven't thought about it too much...normal hospital birth I think, may look into water birth though.


----------



## nickibrum

Last night was just one of the many ways i bring the topic up. The first time was actually when we thought we have had an accident. We didnt seriously think it but you know when your body tricks you? 

I was so gutted even though i knew it would have been the worst timing ever. we were in bed and i just started crying. :S thats when we had the first proper talk. 

I actually heard that the stork delivers it through the hospital window- is that not correct??? *gutted* lol


----------



## Dimples81

How old are you? im 30

What do you do now? Job/Student/Looking for work?
i'm currently looking for work, have just spent the last year completeing my teacher training course.

Are you married? If so how long? 
Not married, we have been together three years.

Any stories to tell about how you bring up the baby subject??
OH and I would both love one but we can't afford it at the moment and know that we need to get healthier first. We chat about it often, especially when we spend time with friends children and babies.

How would you like to give birth? 

by magic with no pain! -this is the bit i don't like thinking about.


----------



## kittylady

I love that - by magic with no pain - if you could invent something that allowed a woman to give birth without pain or side affects you'd be a billionaire:thumbup:


----------



## Dimples81

how are things today Birmingham ladies?


----------



## nickibrum

Sunny! I want to be outside, walking my furbabies around Sandwell Swan Lake. You ever been there? 
I was debating about the Inbetweeners movie but as its payday on thursday ill wait. You ever go the AMC cinema at fiveways? They are handing out 2 for 1 deals at the moment :)


----------



## kittylady

Yep I have some of those vouchers from the AMC as DH went with his mates last weekend.

Today I'm doing the housework I should have done yesterday :blush:


----------



## nickibrum

Could you do mine for me too please? I have offically ran out of glasses as they all need washing :( 
I really need to nip out and get some bread but being so lazy- still in my pjs :S seems alot of effort for some bread. Maybe soup or pasta for lunch


----------



## kittylady

I haven't got to the lunch bit yet :wacko:

I need to have a clean house because I have people coming over, wouldn't make so much effort otherwise.:haha:


----------



## Dimples81

I haven't been to the swan lake, went for a nice walk around sutton park today though and cinema tonight on BOGOF as it is orange wednesday x


----------



## nickibrum

Well i havent been to swan lake today, but its all arranged for the weekend. Off to walk my dogs down to the theatre when my OH finishes. At night together before shows start on thurs/fri/sat.... bliss. :)


----------



## kyrabeth

*How old are you? *
24 (25 in Nov)

*What do you do now? Job/Student/Looking for work?*
Im a teacher, about to start a maternity cover position as im struggling to get a permanent job as im female and at a age where i could have maternity and schools are scared!!

*Are you married? If so how long? *
Nope

*Any stories to tell about how you bring up the baby subject??*
Not really, its always a very difficult conversation between us.

*How would you like to give birth? *
Water ideally as its meant to be less painful, but who knows.


----------



## dizzyshell

hey girls cant believe ive not seen this thread been here forever lol.

Im Michelle i'm 28 my dh 32 .Been TTC offically 20 cycles and i was ntnp with ex on/ff 4years.

Im from castle bromwich /smithwood .we should all meet up xx


----------



## kittylady

heya :flower:

there seems to be a group of us now :thumbup: we should definatly all meet at some point :happydance:


----------



## Dimples81

Morning Ladies, it's Miserable here today! Hope you are all well x


----------



## nickibrum

I know- its almost like mother nature knows its a bank holiday and thought "ha you thought you would be getting sun" :( 

Ive been doing some calculations today and if we can continue saving as we plan then we will have enough money for our house deposit the same week as i come off the pill! woohoo. things are falling into place! so thats made me happy xx


----------



## Dimples81

nickibrum said:


> I know- its almost like mother nature knows its a bank holiday and thought "ha you thought you would be getting sun" :(
> 
> Ive been doing some calculations today and if we can continue saving as we plan then we will have enough money for our house deposit the same week as i come off the pill! woohoo. things are falling into place! so thats made me happy xx

thats is awesome news for you then, end of 2011/early 2012 is going to be an exciting time for u then!


----------



## nickibrum

Yeah fingers crossed. Last month we were freaking out thinking OH might loose his job but it looks like he has kinda got a promotion out of it. strange how things work out hey? 

i have absolutely no motivation today. So tired and just want my bed. only 2 more hours of work to go!


----------



## Dimples81

nickibrum said:


> Yeah fingers crossed. Last month we were freaking out thinking OH might loose his job but it looks like he has kinda got a promotion out of it. strange how things work out hey?
> 
> i have absolutely no motivation today. So tired and just want my bed. only 2 more hours of work to go!

and then it is the weekend :happydance:


----------



## nickibrum

and on that note- does anyone have nice plans for the bank holiday weekend? My OH is working all today and tomorrow. just gotta think of the money. as from 9pm last night anything this week is overtime. :) 

i feel like im playing "beat the sat nav" you know when the sat nav gives you an eta and you believe that you will beat it? im like that with our savings. i know what i need but want to beat it lol. so sad. im just so broody. want everything out the way so we can just get on with it! lol


----------



## Dimples81

i'm off to a friends for dinner then gym tomorrow to work it off!


----------



## nickibrum

haha- love it. im off to the gym tomorrow for te first time in about 12 weeks. i hate the gym but hate my small love handles even more. I feel like i hit 23 and things just changed. im tempted to buy a groupon resturant voucher n treat hubby for being so understanding with me wanting to come off the pill earlier than we planned. :)


----------



## Mazzle

Morning all, hope you're all having a good weekend!

Bit miffed here - DH is a duty manager in a bar, and has just been told that the place has been sold, and will be knocked down in 2 years. Obviously that gives him a while to find a new job, but we had planned for me to take a few months maternity, and then for me to go back to work and him to take the Additional Paternity Leave pay. It makes more sense, as the payments are the same as maternity, but I earn more than him, so we'd be losing less... But he has to be in a job for 40 weeks before birth of baby to get it, which means he needs to find a new job within a year.

Not the end of the world, and I know people deal with much worse things, but def feeling grumpy and annoyed :(


----------



## nickibrum

That is annoying, At least he has had some notice I guess. and maybe it will work out better for him. does he work for a chain? could he get relocated to a close bar?


----------



## Mazzle

They have to keep the current manager and 2 x assistant managers on, so there won't be may places for him to move to - unless he went just as a normal staff member - ie taking a pay cutfrom just slightly above minimum wage to actual minimum wage. Hopefully he will find something soon though.

He's trying to weight up between staying in bar work (he likes it, and we could hopefully work his shifts around childcare), or an office job (he'd earn more so we could save more, and we'd get to spend all evenings and weekends together)...


----------



## Dimples81

that is annoying Mazzle. I hope that he finds something fairly soon so you can have it all sorted in your head again. With any luck this will lead on to bigger brighter things despite being a pain now. :hugs:


----------



## kittylady

I hope he finds a job soon hun :hugs:


----------



## nickibrum

Everyone having a good bank holiday? 

My OH find out that i started using this site this weekend- lol. no pressure for him now lol


----------



## Dimples81

lol mine freaked a bit when he first realised but then i showed him all the other forums on here like food and drink and paranormal etc and have managed to explain that it isn't just about babies...:winkwink:

I have been for a lovely country walk today :)


----------



## kyrabeth

Mine freaked out big time when he saw i used this website. But i've been on here years from TTC with an ex, so i've always lurked. I think it made him feel like the whole world knew we were going to have a baby in 2013 and we know its not going to be as simple as that (i have pcos and have had 2 m/c).
He seems okay about it now, i tell him about the daft non-pregnancy threads to re-assure him that its not just women talking about babies 24/7.

On another note, its the last week before i start my new job. Got two teacher training days to start off with, but still dont think im going to take too well with next week :(


----------



## Dimples81

kyrabeth said:


> Mine freaked out big time when he saw i used this website. But i've been on here years from TTC with an ex, so i've always lurked. I think it made him feel like the whole world knew we were going to have a baby in 2013 and we know its not going to be as simple as that (i have pcos and have had 2 m/c).
> He seems okay about it now, i tell him about the daft non-pregnancy threads to re-assure him that its not just women talking about babies 24/7.
> 
> On another note, its the last week before i start my new job. Got two teacher training days to start off with, but still dont think im going to take too well with next week :(

I've just finished my PGCE Kyrabeth and am jobhunting. You will be fine hun, It's the anticipation that is worse than the actual doing of it. What year are you teaching? x


----------



## comotion89

ladies ladies ladies ...I've been thinking my oh is 24 n I'm 22 we plan to get married in 2015 
well he wants kids before he is 30 and would have preferred them to be about 3 when he is 30 so that'd mean conceiving next year/2013...however I would be 23/24 not married n not as advanced in my nursing career as I would want to have been, plus I want more time as just the two of us...I feel bad tho cuz I'll be 26 going on 27 (which is fine for me) when I'm ready and he'll be 28 or 29 when we try he says it's ok but I brought up the baby topic yesterday as I was uber broody n said I want your baby n he said ok next year then ...so I dunno what to do I dont want to have a baby early just to make my oh happy as I'm scared that I'd resent my child, plus I really really want to be married for some unknown reason...before we have kids n theres many holidays n things I want to do before we have a child...argh but I feel like such a cow!!! I think it's also becuz his mum had him at 15 n my mum had me at 42 so Im used to older parents ...so what's your opinions??? thanks chickpeas :D


----------



## kyrabeth

Dimples81 said:


> kyrabeth said:
> 
> 
> Mine freaked out big time when he saw i used this website. But i've been on here years from TTC with an ex, so i've always lurked. I think it made him feel like the whole world knew we were going to have a baby in 2013 and we know its not going to be as simple as that (i have pcos and have had 2 m/c).
> He seems okay about it now, i tell him about the daft non-pregnancy threads to re-assure him that its not just women talking about babies 24/7.
> 
> On another note, its the last week before i start my new job. Got two teacher training days to start off with, but still dont think im going to take too well with next week :(
> 
> I've just finished my PGCE Kyrabeth and am jobhunting. You will be fine hun, It's the anticipation that is worse than the actual doing of it. What year are you teaching? xClick to expand...

Dont wish too scare you but job hunting as a teacher is scary now, being female and of a child bearing age means you'll struggle to gain permanent positions. its all over TES and unions are doing nothing about it. I had 4 interviews this time and all went to men, i took a maternity cover in the end in order to finish my NQT year (i finished my PGCE in 2010 and have had 3 jobs since then trying to keep myself in the loop, with temporary positions and maternity covers. I teach secondary science. I can see their point that maternity costs schools a lot, but its making our decision as to when to TTC really difficult :(


----------



## Dimples81

you can only really do it if you feel ready for it. You need to have a really good think about what you want and when. Could you move things forward if you wanted to or are you happy with how things are? Don't be pressurised into doing things you are not ready for but also look into yourself and think about what you want and IF there are ways to compromise. 

If he wants them by the time he is 30/before 30 then that is fine but you need to be ready too. Men don't really have any biological constraints with age like women do so there is no reason why he can't wait if you really aren't ready yet. Having a baby before you are ready is not fair on you, if you want to be married/have holidays/advance your career sit down as a couple and look at how you can acheive these things together and what sort of timescale. If he loves you then waiting a little bit longer shouldn't matter. x


----------



## Dimples81

kyrabeth said:


> Dimples81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyrabeth said:
> 
> 
> Mine freaked out big time when he saw i used this website. But i've been on here years from TTC with an ex, so i've always lurked. I think it made him feel like the whole world knew we were going to have a baby in 2013 and we know its not going to be as simple as that (i have pcos and have had 2 m/c).
> He seems okay about it now, i tell him about the daft non-pregnancy threads to re-assure him that its not just women talking about babies 24/7.
> 
> On another note, its the last week before i start my new job. Got two teacher training days to start off with, but still dont think im going to take too well with next week :(
> 
> I've just finished my PGCE Kyrabeth and am jobhunting. You will be fine hun, It's the anticipation that is worse than the actual doing of it. What year are you teaching? xClick to expand...
> 
> Dont wish too scare you but job hunting as a teacher is scary now, being female and of a child bearing age means you'll struggle to gain permanent positions. its all over TES and unions are doing nothing about it. I had 4 interviews this time and all went to men, i took a maternity cover in the end in order to finish my NQT year (i finished my PGCE in 2010 and have had 3 jobs since then trying to keep myself in the loop, with temporary positions and maternity covers. I teach secondary science. I can see their point that maternity costs schools a lot, but its making our decision as to when to TTC really difficult :(Click to expand...

well i'm just going to try and stay positive coz if i don't then i will get into a mind bog!


----------



## kyrabeth

Dimples81 said:


> kyrabeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimples81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyrabeth said:
> 
> 
> Mine freaked out big time when he saw i used this website. But i've been on here years from TTC with an ex, so i've always lurked. I think it made him feel like the whole world knew we were going to have a baby in 2013 and we know its not going to be as simple as that (i have pcos and have had 2 m/c).
> He seems okay about it now, i tell him about the daft non-pregnancy threads to re-assure him that its not just women talking about babies 24/7.
> 
> On another note, its the last week before i start my new job. Got two teacher training days to start off with, but still dont think im going to take too well with next week :(
> 
> I've just finished my PGCE Kyrabeth and am jobhunting. You will be fine hun, It's the anticipation that is worse than the actual doing of it. What year are you teaching? xClick to expand...
> 
> Dont wish too scare you but job hunting as a teacher is scary now, being female and of a child bearing age means you'll struggle to gain permanent positions. its all over TES and unions are doing nothing about it. I had 4 interviews this time and all went to men, i took a maternity cover in the end in order to finish my NQT year (i finished my PGCE in 2010 and have had 3 jobs since then trying to keep myself in the loop, with temporary positions and maternity covers. I teach secondary science. I can see their point that maternity costs schools a lot, but its making our decision as to when to TTC really difficult :(Click to expand...
> 
> well i'm just going to try and stay positive coz if i don't then i will get into a mind bog!Click to expand...

I know the feeling, im trying too. Just wasn't sure if you were aware :( I didn't twig onto what was happening till this year, when a governor from another school told me that was probably the reason :( Its really awkward though as i earn more than the OH so we couldn't survive on his money if i wasn't in a permanent job when on maternity :(


----------



## comotion89

thanks well yea I thought I could have one before were married but then wouldn't have enough money to have a newborn plus get married, I guess it's a compromise he has to make he will hopefully have his first before he reaches 30 they just won't be over the age of 1 or 2


----------



## Dimples81

kyrabeth said:


> Dimples81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyrabeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimples81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyrabeth said:
> 
> 
> Mine freaked out big time when he saw i used this website. But i've been on here years from TTC with an ex, so i've always lurked. I think it made him feel like the whole world knew we were going to have a baby in 2013 and we know its not going to be as simple as that (i have pcos and have had 2 m/c).
> He seems okay about it now, i tell him about the daft non-pregnancy threads to re-assure him that its not just women talking about babies 24/7.
> 
> On another note, its the last week before i start my new job. Got two teacher training days to start off with, but still dont think im going to take too well with next week :(
> 
> I've just finished my PGCE Kyrabeth and am jobhunting. You will be fine hun, It's the anticipation that is worse than the actual doing of it. What year are you teaching? xClick to expand...
> 
> Dont wish too scare you but job hunting as a teacher is scary now, being female and of a child bearing age means you'll struggle to gain permanent positions. its all over TES and unions are doing nothing about it. I had 4 interviews this time and all went to men, i took a maternity cover in the end in order to finish my NQT year (i finished my PGCE in 2010 and have had 3 jobs since then trying to keep myself in the loop, with temporary positions and maternity covers. I teach secondary science. I can see their point that maternity costs schools a lot, but its making our decision as to when to TTC really difficult :(Click to expand...
> 
> well i'm just going to try and stay positive coz if i don't then i will get into a mind bog!Click to expand...
> 
> I know the feeling, im trying too. Just wasn't sure if you were aware :( I didn't twig onto what was happening till this year, when a governor from another school told me that was probably the reason :( Its really awkward though as i earn more than the OH so we couldn't survive on his money if i wasn't in a permanent job when on maternity :(Click to expand...

its stupidly hard to get a job full stop at the mo, however most of my course mates are of childbearing age and out of 30 of us there are only 7 of us who didn't get a job so just have to keep trying i guess. I am going to supply/nursery nurse in the mean time and just stay positive. I'm suprised science teachers are struggling tho coz i thought that was an "in demand" subject? My partner is a secondary teacher too and i don't envy you at all!


----------



## kyrabeth

I think primary arn't so bad, they dont really have much of a choice as the vast majority are female. In secondary schools have more of a choice, there are more men to choose from so they are snapped up first and then NQT's that have already had their kids. We shall see what happens i guess :(


----------



## nickibrum

comotion89 said:


> ladies ladies ladies ...I've been thinking my oh is 24 n I'm 22 we plan to get married in 2015
> well he wants kids before he is 30 and would have preferred them to be about 3 when he is 30 so that'd mean conceiving next year/2013...however I would be 23/24 not married n not as advanced in my nursing career as I would want to have been, plus I want more time as just the two of us...I feel bad tho cuz I'll be 26 going on 27 (which is fine for me) when I'm ready and he'll be 28 or 29 when we try he says it's ok but I brought up the baby topic yesterday as I was uber broody n said I want your baby n he said ok next year then ...so I dunno what to do I dont want to have a baby early just to make my oh happy as I'm scared that I'd resent my child, plus I really really want to be married for some unknown reason...before we have kids n theres many holidays n things I want to do before we have a child...argh but I feel like such a cow!!! I think it's also becuz his mum had him at 15 n my mum had me at 42 so Im used to older parents ...so what's your opinions??? thanks chickpeas :D


You have to sit down and seriously talk about what you want from life. We knew we wanted to be married and have our house sorted and ideally a newer car before we start to TTC. Im not fussed about a new car but its a compromise we agreed on before TTC. Im 26 this year, my OH has known that i want all my kids by the time im 32 and we want two. so that means ttc next year really. he isnt under the same pressure as my body and when you read up on the stats its quite scary how % change once you hit 30. 
If you're not ready then your not ready, but I would say that having a child doesnt mean you cant go on holidays anymore. Its a great excuse for Disney! lol.


----------



## kittylady

Heya brummie ladies, I am waiting till next year to start ttc because I need to pay off debts, though if it happens, so be it. I'm starting to wonder whether it would be easier to be in full-time employment after I've had kids as people might be less scared :wacko:

Not that this is the reason for wanting to ttc, obviously :blush:


----------



## Dimples81

kittylady said:


> Heya brummie ladies, I am waiting till next year to start ttc because I need to pay off debts, though if it happens, so be it. I'm starting to wonder whether it would be easier to be in full-time employment after I've had kids as people might be less scared :wacko:
> 
> Not that this is the reason for wanting to ttc, obviously :blush:

i know what u mean x


----------



## nickibrum

How is everyone today? Its nearly the end of the week- which im gutted about as it means i have to go back to work on monday.


----------



## Dimples81

i'm pissed off beyond belief today, negative thought bog alert! So fed up. I won't bore u with the details.

Are you on holiday this week then hun?


----------



## nickibrum

Not good :nope: More than welcome to bore me with the details :hugs:

Yeah im just took a week off as i had to use up my holiday alllowence. My OH was meant to be off too but so far had to work tues, wed and today. Hoping to get at least 2mora off which will be nice. 

Its been a while since i did so much baking just for the hell of it. This is what i cant wait to do with future LO. Disney movies and cakes :happydance:


----------



## Dimples81

i love baking too, and Disney movies! what a winning combination. I am forbidden to bake tho as me and OH are fat enough as it is!


----------



## Niki

:hi: I'm Niki 

I live in Coventry but I'm from Gloucestershire, moved here to be with my newly Hubby :D

The reason we are WTT is we are both diabetics and I'm on lots of tablets so we need to get our health sorted because obviously we do not want it to harm the baby :)

We are hoping to TTC in December this year :happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## Niki

forgot to add in my post.. 

I would love to meet up with you ladies once we know eachother more :)


----------



## nickibrum

Hey, 

small world. My sister has just moved to Gloucester to be with her bf, and i moved to Birmingham so we would be closer to my OH's work. He works at one of the theatres in the city centre so does crazy hours. We used to live in Coventry but he was commuting an extra hour onto his mad hours so decided to make the move and start to get on to the property ladder.


----------



## nickibrum

Oh Im off wedding dress shopping for my mum today! 2 years ago we were shopping for my dress :) strange the other way around lol. 

Has anyone been to the Ice Hotel in London? I have a corporate event in a few weeks and need to sort out a businessy/evening outfit which will also keep me warm! lol any suggestions??


----------



## Dimples81

morning Ladies,

I'm trying to be more positive than yesterday but feel really poo.

This time last year i was excited about starting my teacher training and what it would bring and imagining where i would be now. Nothing has worked out how i thought it would at all. I'm trying really hard to tell myself that it is a temporary blip but it is hard.

thought i would be engaged, planning my wedding for April or the summer and excited about starting my first year of teaching with my own class. Currently none of those things have happened and i feel like i have wasted a year and should've stayed as a nursery nurse. Gah.

At least the sun is out though, what are you ladies planning to do with yourselves this weekend?


----------



## nickibrum

Any particular reason why those things havent happened? Im sure it will all work out. While we havent had a bad start by far, i was in a shitty job for 3 years before I could move on and get the job I wanted. My OH loved his job but hated the people he worked with and now they have been sacked so things are finally looking up. Im a beliver that things happen for a reason so maybe you have something amazing around the corner. 

If you cant do teaching how about you do a child development course and you can childmind all of our LOs lol. On that note has anyone looked that far in advance- child care? Got any reccommendations for city centre child care without it costing a fortune?

I was hoping to have the day with my hubby today but he has been called into work-AGAIN! so wedding dress shopping my mum, gym 2mora- and might have a luxery suana while im there, and then got a day with hubby on sunday. I dont know what we will do yet but just seeing each other for more than 3 hours a day would be a novelty right now! What about you?


----------



## kittylady

Which theater does he work at? I love to go to the theater, its just having the time and money these days :nope: When I met my DH we were both in birmingham so it seemed like our natural home for now :thumbup:


----------



## nickibrum

He works at the Alexandra. I used to work in Marketing there which is how we met and got together 3 weeks after i left there.... and 2 weeks after i left my ex lol. 
I am a right theatre buff- especially musical theatre. Legally blonde is here soon so hoping to see that. 

If we ever get offered free tickets ill make sure to update this post then if people are interested in theatre shows! :thumbup: Most of my friends live in Coventry and I would normally find out about 5.30-6.00pm and the shows typically start at 7.30 so they can never get here in time.


----------



## kittylady

I'll keep my eye out :thumbup: I normally go to the alex or the hippodrome, although have occasionally gone to the rep. :flower:

I go with my mother in law or mother and sometimes hubby comes along although it'll be nice to meet other theater goers. :thumbup:


----------



## Dimples81

just haven't been lucky with jobhunting yet, just will have to keep trying - the other stuff hasn't happened because my OH income doesn't stretch to paying the bills and buying an engagement ring i guess, he keeps saying 'when you get a job'...

i haven't really been to the theatre much, would like to though.


----------



## nickibrum

Has summer been and gone already? Just looked out my living room window and 4 people walked past in winter coats.... and the big gray cloud heading this way isnt helping my mood. 

Had an ok week off but wanted to spend quality time with hubby and its just didnt happen. I was hoping to have a serious conversation about when to ttc as it was some months ago when we said april would be a potential start date. Things have obviously changed alot since we set that date; not in debt, got a better job, both of us are getting pay rises in the next 6 months, and we are extremely close to buying our house....5 weeks off having enough money for our deposit..... anyway because we didnt get any time together the conversation never really happened. 
ive already ranted in two posts so i wont do the same again, but could have had a better end to the week.


----------



## kittylady

Heya 

I was supposed to go for a walk around Sarehole mill today until it rained heavily, so we went to a local cafe and then went home. I've looked into childminding and it seems to be the cheapest option. My mum says she'll help when she can but she works in the week so it'll be evenings and weekends (this is when I work mostly anyway)


----------



## nickibrum

My family live in coventry and my OH family is redditch/stratford way so not particularly local. I have no idea what im going to do about childminding. I might have to look further afield and not at central bham. My local nursery is about 600+ a month and thats 3 days a week! My neighbour is a stay at home mum and her youngest is 2 now. I did think briefly that i could pay her but saying that- i would want someone qualified in first aid just incase anything was to ever happen. Its something that I would like to do too before a LO comes along. My OH is a first aider so at least one of us in the house is!


----------



## kittylady

Try https://www.childcare.co.uk/?gclid=CPSD8OzNhqsCFQR5fAodG03o3Q and look at childminders that are registered, they have first aid and they're much much cheaper than nursery, plus I think the child gets more one to one interaction and most are already mums whereas some nursery workers have never been a mum. I think I'll try nursery after the child is about 2


----------



## nickibrum

Hey all.... its the middle of the week! Friday is nearly here again. One week closer to our house deposit.

I didnt make it to the gym last night and cant go 2mora.... extra work for me over the weekend me thinks! I will get fitter before TTC!!!! 

How is everyone? 

How do people feel about meeting up sometime in November? gives us another 8 weeks to get to know each other but gets it in the diary. :smile:


----------



## Dimples81

i haven't been at all yet, keep telling myself to go but finding much more important things to do, lol.

when in november were u thinking? a weekend or during the week?


----------



## kittylady

I don't mind as long as I have enough notice to book it off work.:flower:


----------



## Dolly.

Can I join you??? I'm afraid I no longer live in Birmingham as my husband is in the forces and we move around but I did live there all of my life until 2 years ago...

1. Kings Heath (now live in gloucestershire)
2. Yes, lived in brum for 21 years up until 2 years ago
3. We are waiting as I resume the final year of my degree in a few weeks time (after taking a year out to have our 1st baby) so need to finish that, then work for a year as an NQT part time, then start my 2nd year as part time NQT and start ttc so hopefully bubs no.2 will come along after my 2nd year of working and I will have completd my NQT.
4. TTC December 2013

5. I am 23, will be 24 in november
6. Student (about to start my final year of my degree teacher training) at a college university in birmingham!
7. I am married, have been for 2 years and 5 months
8. ermmm when are we having our next baby hehehe
9. I'd like it to be as natural as possible in a birth pool and gas and air, nearly achieved this last time but didn't quite get there :(


----------



## kittylady

Of course you can join hun :flower:


----------



## nickibrum

How about a weekend so people don't book it off work? Or is that harder for our newbie?? (of course you can join!!!). 
I work from home so I'm easy really. Either late afternoon in a weekday or anytime on a Saturday. First week if nov? 5th? X


----------



## Dolly.

just noticed nicki its not long till you come off the pill and potentially start trying, you must be very excited! you too kittylady, I hope the waiting goes quickly for you.

off on a tangent here but thinking about brum, I can't wait till the german christmas market opens, i love it!!


----------



## Dolly.

also just read you are wedding dress shopping nicki???? exciting!! I loved wedding dress shopping, I got mine in solihull in the end but went to formal affair by the radisson and the one not far from the sunflower lounge by the bullring car park entrance, and a few more in solihull, i miss wedding preps!

Also saw hippodrome being mentioned, i cant wait to take my lo there to see the panto there! Last time i went was the day after boxing day 2009 and I was very early pregnant with lo and didn't know at the time :)

sorry im rambling!


----------



## nickibrum

haha- ramble away. i do it often enough. Yeah i went wedding dress shopping for my mum, i got married last july so wasnt for me :( 
talking of xmas markets i was looking at eurostar market deals- might go for my bday...well if my OH got the hint lol. Lille and Brussels looked amazing for a 1 night stay it was £200. we usually go and spend the night in a hotel in a UK city to do all our xmas shopping in one go so wouldnt be spending that much more and we get to do something special as we had no holiday this year. 
I am very excited about coming off the pill but we officially wont be ttc til april next year. im hoping to persaude my hubby to ntnp around december. 

want2beamummy: can you make weekdays if we wanted to meet up? 

x


----------



## kittylady

That's ok :flower:

I love the Christmas market too! What I don't like about it is the crowds it draws, I'm not really a crowd person. 

I go to see the panto every year with my mum, MIL and DH, kind of a weird family get together but I can't wait to take kids when I have them :thumbup:

My wedding dress came from Halesowen, I loved it :cloud9:

I'm off the pill now, really should be on condoms but hubby says he doesn't mind so we're NTNP at the mo :blush:

BTW thats fireworks night lol (not that I have a problem meeting then, just wanted to point it out - now I'm rambling :haha:)


----------



## Dolly.

Aw hope your Mum found some nice dresses.

I'm not keen on the crowds at the market either, trying to think when it will be most quiet to take my son this year....

Are you going to the panto this year kittylady? whats on?

Don't worry about me for your meet up, Im back at uni by then so will be swamped with uni work and trying to make time for my little one


----------



## nickibrum

Dont like crowds.... you can borrow my german sheperd. For some reason people just move out the way. :blush: he has his uses! lol 

The Alex has Grease this year. 
Hippo panto is cinderella or the nutcracker ballet is just before it. Just noticed Stomp is here in Feb.... getting tickets for that! 

We could do 1.00ish on the 5th so if anyone has a bonfire night planned then it wont interfer with that. I will be attemting to stop my little dog from having a heart attack- hates fire works!


----------



## kittylady

I love grease :flower: I used to watch it on video a lot when I was a young girl (ahhh video, I still remember you :haha:) 

1pm sounds fine to me, will try and book it off today so I don't end up working all day :dohh:


----------



## kittylady

Good morning (well afternoon now) girlies. I am currently looking out of my window and trying not to get depressed with the really drab, dull weather we've had recently.

Trying to look on the bright side...


----------



## nickibrum

The bright side is its almost xmas and the count down begins- were having to cut back alot this year if we want to stay on target for getting our house so need to have a think about what to do there. 

so far its you and me meeting up- anyone else up for it???


----------



## kittylady

Well that's ok, I don't have that much at the moment because we're paying off debt as quickly as we can. I'm sure others will be coming by the time November comes :)
Maybe we can meet for a coffee or something - how would we know who we were though :wacko:


----------



## Hannah :)

Im from Sutton near the town centre but now im living in Four Oaks now :wave:

x


----------



## Dimples81

put me down as a maybe. To know who we are we would have to arrange a time and place and have a secret signal lol like a bunch of flowers on a table or maybe a helium balloon of a baby or something.


----------



## nickibrum

I was thinking a rose in a book- it was good enough for meg ryan and tom hanks  

i can do any day really so if Dimples wants to suggest a different day feel free. The more the merrier.... Im a forum virgin so this will be my first time meeting up with people.


----------



## Dimples81

i'm just a bit shy so i will see how i feel nearer the time if thats ok :blush:


----------



## Niki

Ahh it's my bday on the 6th Nov and I'm flying out to NY on the 7th :happydance::happydance: 

Would love to watch grease


----------



## nickibrum

Hey everyone, (bump)

Hows peoples weekend going so far? 

x


----------



## kittylady

I went to a wedding yesterday which was fun but the bride was pregnant, I was sat next to a lady with a baby and another woman was heavily pregnant. I feel super broody now :blush:


----------



## Dimples81

having a quiet relaxed weekend spending loads of time with OH , just the way i like it. How is everyone? Any thoughts on where for the meet yet?


----------



## kittylady

I don't mind, we could meet in the center or one of the surrounding high streets, I dont mind.


----------



## nickibrum

Hmmmm.... maybe a coffee shop off the main stretch? Or in the arcadian? I dont know of any off the top of my head. Is there anything in the pavillions? Just thinking on a sat daytime its going to be manic in the pallasades/bull ring/new street.


----------



## Dimples81

pavillions has the big food court up the top. Could meet there?


----------



## nickibrum

Oh does it? I didnt know that. Ive been living here 3 years so hopefully no-one else does either lol. Easy to find aswell! 

Im happy with the pavillions unless any other suggestions: 

now the hard/fun part- how to recognise each other??? 



on a side note: about to head off for uni- first time since i graduated in 2007. seems so long ago now! oh and my friend announced yesterday she is 8 weeks pregnant. so happy for her.... but so jealous. i think my body actually went green with envy!


----------



## Dimples81

you will be fine, don't worry! Uni will be fun.

we will have to think of how we will recognise each other, last time i was going to go to a meet it was the helium balloon thing.


----------



## nickibrum

Did everyone have a helium balloon or did someone just claim a table early and then there was just the one? 

Im quite looking forward to it!


----------



## Dimples81

aparently someone just claimed a table and put the weight thing on the table so the balloon floated up so it could be seen from a bit away and people couldnt miss where the group were. Who is definately going?


----------



## nickibrum

Well Im 100% going to be there


----------



## kittylady

I'll come:thumbup:


----------



## Mazzle

I'm there like Yogi Bear :)

just a thought - pavillions food court is HUGE. And expensove. And full of chavs..... Do people know where paradise forum is? (top of new street, the walkway between central library and bottom end of broad street). There's a cute little ice cream parlour opened up there?

Or wherever :)


----------



## nickibrum

I know where that is, well paradise forum anyway. I was trying to think of places down that side of town but all i came up with was weatherspoons lol. 

Date: 5th Novemeber
Time: 1.00pm
Location: Pavillions/ Paradise Forum- please have your say! 
How to know its us: Helium balloon


----------



## kittylady

I know where both is, if you feel more comfortable their that's fine with me, I don't mind where we meet :flower:


----------



## nickibrum

Im not fussed either way where we meet, who wants to make the decision? 

After this period only one more to go that is regualted by the pill. I hope its less painful than these have become- im crippled.


----------



## Dimples81

take a vote, i'm flexible x


----------



## kittylady

at this rate we'll never find each other:haha:


----------



## comotion89

can't make it ladies I work in Leicester bow and I'm working that weekend !!! have fun :D


----------



## nickibrum

your right kitty! lol

I thought it was men who couldnt make decisions. How about coffee bebo at the paradise forum? We can always move to the icecream shop if we feel like it- im thinking november ill be wanting a hot chocolate with marshmellows and whipped cream instead of an ice cream once we come straight in from the cold xxx


----------



## kittylady

I'll vote for that, cafe bebo it is, mmmmm hot chocolate with marshmellows, I can already taste it :coffee::cloud9:


----------



## Dimples81

:thumbup:


----------



## kittylady

I went for a swim today at our local leisure system. Birmingham are doing a be active scheme so if you live in Birmingham and pay your council tax to Birmingham city council you can swim for free and use the small gym for free at the leisure centre. I figured that as I give so much to the council every year might as well try it and to be honest I've been twice this week.

Just thought you brummie ladies might want to know :thumbup:


----------



## kittylady

Oh it is at certain times though:wacko:


----------



## nickibrum

oh thats ace! we have moseley centre 2 min drive. i havnt been there yet but its opposite my gym so said i should really. 

thanks for the tip- you got a link where to find it?


----------



## kittylady

If you sign up for a leisure card online, (its free if you just get a point one and take the info with you that it says) https://www.birmingham.gov.uk/membership then they will just sign you up at the leiisure centre for nthe 'be active' scheme :)


----------



## nickibrum

Hi all, 

I went into town today and peacocks (in the pallasades) has a closing down sale. everything has 75% off. Officially closes on saturday. They have maternity jeans for 5.50 if anyone is interested. almost too good an offer to pass up when normal maternity jeans are 25-45! I also got some xmas stocking fillers and some mens clothes for xmas presents. 

remember it ends on sat xxx


----------



## Dimples81

hows ur week going ladies?


----------



## nickibrum

Hey! 
Well im shattered, i spent the weekend bridesmaid dress shopping and then last night i was on campus. I had set the weekend aside in my mind to do my assignment, but bm shopping dragged out. I made myself sit down tonight and do it before i ate.... by 7.30 i had finished and thank god because my hands were starting to shake! lol on the plus side it is now in :D 

i saw a brilliant deal on groupon today to go to paris or loch ness- ideas ive been playing around with.... is that a sign or am i trying to convince myself :haha: gonna talk to hubby tonight cuz it is brilliant. 

and im counting down the hours to friday- my day off with hubby, he will have been paid on thursday so can treat ourselves to dinner out at a chinese before LEE EVANS!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dimples81

sounds good, i saw Lee Evans several years ago, he was brill.


----------



## nickibrum

I saw BIG which was his last tour. 

Hows your week been so far? x


----------



## nickibrum

This has to be a first- our thread not on the first page.... 

how is everyone? Im watching teen mom- OMG. Americans are so over the top!


----------



## kittylady

Hey I love watching teen mom and 16 and pregnant when I have a day off :blush: DH hates it though...:wacko:

I've finally confirmed I have the 5th of November off so looking forward to the meet.:thumbup:


----------



## Dimples81

im not going to be able to come now as OHs Brother has bought us Alton towers tickets for that day :(


----------



## Mazzle

Looking forward to it very much!

Having a bit of a down day - REALLY broody. I know it's not feasible, but just really wish we could move up our ttc date!

Also feeling down for other reasons - suffering with a very bad ankle these days - hurt it nearly 8 months ago playing rugby. I knew there was something badly wrong, but the hospital and my GP kept saying it was a sprain and sending me away - made me feel like I was time wasting. Turns out actually I tore my achilles tendon, and should have had immediate surgery. Now I get 6 months of ohysio to see if it will ever be strong enough to play again :( have spent the day watching the world cup, and being really upset that I might never play agian :( :( :( 

Need cheering up!


----------



## Dimples81

Hugs Mazzle x


----------



## Pandora11

Hey.. can i join?!

I've recently(5months ago lol) moved from Dudley to Edgbaston. We're waiting to try because i'm currently taking A Levels so I can do an English degree. Waiting until 2016:cry:

Can I just add, that anyone in the West Mids that is thinking of having their future baby in Rusells Hall, DON'T. I had a horrible experience with how they treated me when I went in for a 12 week scan last year(had mmc) and still waiting to hear the results of my formal complaint.


----------



## nickibrum

Hi Pandora course you can join! Were actually meeting up on the 5th November at 1.00pm in town if you fancy joining- booked in advance so we can all get to know each other beforehand. You up for it?

I live in edgebaston too- the park central estate, and went to wolves uni (and still am actually part time). :D 

Where is Rusells Hall?


----------



## Dimples81

welcome x


----------



## kittylady

Heya, course you can join us :)


----------



## nickibrum

Hows everyone's week been- ITS FRIDAY! 

Mine has been rather manic at work, uni was easy this week just is good- gives me a chance to catch up. I went to mothercare with OH yesterday and he browsed the pushchairs- thats got to be a step in the right direction.... right?........ possibly?............ maybe?.......clutching at straws i think :doh: 

So my neice arrives in to the world today. Cant wait to see her at the weekend- if mummy is up for visitors. Im making her a nappy cake (without any nappies). Ill attempt to put a photo up when ive done it :D


----------



## Dimples81

im looking forward to seeing friends tonight who are visiting from Newcastle. Good weekend ahead!


----------



## nickibrum

Oh that will be nice- i have an afternoon of more shopping in mothercare 2mora follwed by take away and xfactor :D


----------



## Pandora11

nickibrum said:


> Hi Pandora course you can join! Were actually meeting up on the 5th November at 1.00pm in town if you fancy joining- booked in advance so we can all get to know each other beforehand. You up for it?
> 
> I live in edgebaston too- the park central estate, and went to wolves uni (and still am actually part time). :D
> 
> Where is Rusells Hall?

Thank you :flower: Thanks for the invite but right now i'm sooo busy! Apart from trawling this site when i'm taking a break, i'm either at work or studying...god, i don't even have time to wash the dishes these days lol Maybe next time. But tell me how it all goes. 

Rusells Hall is nearly Merry Hill, it probably wouldnt be anyones first choice if living in Brum but for people further out it might be.

How long does it take you to get to Uni? I never even thought of Wolves, the uni of Birmingham has the course I want but it wouldn't help looking elsewhere. I can't wait to go but it so long away since i only started my A Levels in July :( 

I so wasn't blessed with patience lol


----------



## nickibrum

I know that feeling- I work full time and study part time. My sunday roast is still sat in the kitchen- gross!!! but its my OH's one chore so i have refused to do it. but ill cave tonight as my mates are over. We actually went window shopping for a dishwasher last night! 

It takes me about 30 mins to drive to wolves. getting a train would be quicker but im too lazy to walk to the station with my laptop. I head into uni about 4 so i can still get some work done til 6ish.


----------



## Pandora11

nickibrum said:


> I know that feeling- I work full time and study part time. My sunday roast is still sat in the kitchen- gross!!! but its my OH's one chore so i have refused to do it. but ill cave tonight as my mates are over. We actually went window shopping for a dishwasher last night!
> 
> It takes me about 30 mins to drive to wolves. getting a train would be quicker but im too lazy to walk to the station with my laptop. I head into uni about 4 so i can still get some work done til 6ish.

'Sunday' roast? :haha: Love it... glad i'm not the only one!


----------



## gem_wilko

Hi, I'm from Dudley way and always lived here. Currently have a 9 month old daughter, and we have always said we didn't want to wait too long between them. So due to her age we need to wait til around June 2012 so that we have time to save up some £ as when I had my daughter I had to go back to work when she was 5 and a half months old as we were in the process of buying our house at the same time (not planned) and also want to lose a bit of weight to Sid the process :) if I had my way though seriously I would start tonight! My friend took over a year to get caught with first, and she expected the same with 2nd and she told me one day they were trying and then 5 days later telling me she was pregnant! She's due next week!! Also, I'm on a degree which finishes in Jube which seems perfect timing... In theory anyway :) x


----------



## kittylady

Heya :flower:


----------



## Dimples81

welcome x


----------



## kittylady

Morning ladies :) how is everyone? I am now a year older as it was my birhday yesterday :) how are you all today :thumbup:


----------



## nickibrum

See i told you i would forget to post. i did actually remember but i was at uni at the time. 

Im stressed. work is crazy. gotta be out the door by 7am for a meeting in london 2mora :( 

last pill this sat- excited even though i do know were not ttc til next year,


----------



## nickibrum

ps. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## kittylady

Thanks hun :hugs:

How you getting to London, I prefer the train because of the lack of parking and charges in London :)


----------



## nickibrum

Im driving, its right next to Heathrow as we have some people flying in. I did the maths and actually we end up in profit by driving. Will probaly cost me £60 max to drive there and back and i get £97 back as its standard 0.45p per mile :happydance: but i hate waiting for a train if i get a fixed ticket.


----------



## kittylady

Fair enough - have fun :thumbup:


----------



## Dimples81

happy birthday for yesterday


----------



## nickibrum

I walked through my door at 8.57 yesterday- thank god i hadnt got the train. My boss asked me to bring the projector just as i was leaving the house, our meeting our ran by hours and the heavens opened and at the time i had no cash for a taxi had i have got the train. 

so looking forward to the weekend. im seeing my newborn neice, 4 moonth old cousin and cousins new furbaby. :D


----------



## Dimples81

i just want tomorrow to be over and done with have got two of the most stressful things for me all crammed into a single friday.


----------



## kittylady

Hey ladies how is everyone :)


----------



## Dimples81

im ok thanks hun, how are u? x


----------



## kittylady

Not too bad, pretty hormonal this week though, my other half seems to be walking on eggshells because I seem to snap at everything and cant stop myself :( 

Still working too many hours :dohh:

How are you?


----------



## Dimples81

could be better but worse things happen at sea. I've covered it in my blog and don't want to bring anyone else down. 

Do you think your snappiness is coz of hormones changing etc? x


----------



## Khadijah-x

1. What part of Birmingham are you from? 
Well im about 12 miles out of bham (im in Walsall...can I still join :)


2. Have you always lived in Birmingham? 
Iv lived in birmingham, and around it. 13 different places :wacko:



3. Whats your reason for waiting? 
After 2 losses I was diagnosed with hypothyrodism (under active thyroid) so had get my levels back to normal before TTC (makes sense!) 



4. When are you hoping to ttc? 
December 2011 :hugs:


----------



## nickibrum

Hi and welcome. Of course you can. 
Sorry to hear about your losses, it sounds like you are getting the right help now though so hopefully everything will be ok. 
Dec isnt far away at all! 

were all planning to meet up on the 5th nov in Birmingham at 1.00pm if you interested. We booked it a few weeks ago so that we could all get to know each other. Hope you can make it. I was hoping to convince my OH to ntnp from Dec.... but i think were starting now instead- not sure lol. xx


----------



## Dimples81

nickibrum said:


> Hi and welcome. Of course you can.
> Sorry to hear about your losses, it sounds like you are getting the right help now though so hopefully everything will be ok.
> Dec isnt far away at all!
> 
> were all planning to meet up on the 5th nov in Birmingham at 1.00pm if you interested. We booked it a few weeks ago so that we could all get to know each other. Hope you can make it. I was hoping to convince my OH to ntnp from Dec.... but i think were starting now instead- not sure lol. xx

Does that translate as " as it now down to my other half to either remember to put a condom on or pull out , it is unlikely he can be bothered to remember when caught up in the moment so what will be will be?" :haha:

I just think it's funny when it's down to the men to be the responsible one instead of the woman they change their tune lol - this has just happened to my friend, her OH said "well if God wants us to have a baby it will happen whther i finish inside you or not so i might as well not spoil it" :saywhat::rofl:

Either way, exciting for you Nicki!


----------



## nickibrum

Not long now ladies til we meet up: have we found out who is coming for definate? 
xx


----------



## kittylady

I'm still coming, booked the day off :)


----------



## nickibrum

Had to travel to liverpool today- why when Birmingham is such a big city do we have a crap, horrible looking train station? Not exactly welcoming or statement making is it? 

So tired, got to hit the uni books now :S can you tell im looking forward to it??


----------



## kittylady

Lol, I start my degree again in February part-time, I dabble in pre-emptive reading every now and then and I'm not looking forward to having to read on demand :flower:

Hows it going today ladies, I've got a fun-filled weekend of work, work, and you've guessed it, more work :wacko:


----------



## Dimples81

i have a day in school tomorrow and then half term with the OH, looking forward to spending some time with him not working, coz since he went back to school in september he has been working til late in the evenings and the same at weekends for the most part. 

yay for quality time :happydance:


----------



## nickibrum

I have my little sister over tomorrow to do xmas decorations out of salt dough/paper chains/snowman soup. 

On sunday i have a day with OH- first day in ages. I second your woohoo for quality time.


----------



## milf2be

can i join :)

1. What part of Birmingham are you from? 

great barr, by hamstead village

2. Have you always lived in Birmingham? 

no used to live in telford (shropshire) before uni then moved to walsall and then to perry barr then great barr :)

3. Whats your reason for waiting? 

just had a baby, so want a decent age gap. also need to get a house and get married 

4. When are you hoping to ttc?

around 3 years


----------



## Dimples81

gosh i used to live in perry barr, small world! x


----------



## nickibrum

oh i was there today- down at the one stop retail shopping park. :) 

Welcome!! 

x


----------



## kittylady

Hey ladies, Nov 5th is getting closer, is it still happening?

I've been working so much recently I haven't been around much. How are you girls? :)


----------



## J04NN4

Hello ladies,

I'm brand new here and I'm from Brum too! Can't believe how many of us there are, is this a UK or US based forum? Anyway I've never joined any forums before as I'm too shy, I always feel like there's a ready made community and I don't want to just butt in. But I'm WTT and struggling, and I feel like I really need this place so am going to try and jump straight in! Please educate me if I do anything noob-ish. Thank you for providing questions, it gives me a good/easy place to start! Here goes:

1. What part of Birmingham are you from? Selly Oak

2. Have you always lived in Birmingham? Nope, moved here from South Shropshire for uni just over 5 years ago and have stayed.

3. Whats your reason for waiting? OH hasn't felt anywhere near ready until relatively recently. Now he's getting there but we're moving to the Highlands in 7 months. Realistically we couldn't move all that way with a newborn and now it's closer I don't fancy moving whilst pregnant (that is, if we were lucky and conceived straight away - obviously lots of ifs at this stage!). We've been waiting so very long to move and I want to enjoy it and also enjoy my pregnancy when the time comes. We can't move yet due to work and more importantly transport - we don't have a car and whilst I can drive OH can't. 

4. When are you hoping to ttc? Hopefully June/July next year if transport/moving go to plan.

Not really sure what else to say, god I can't believe I'm getting shy on a pretty much anonymous forum! I'm pathetic :wacko:
Jo x


----------



## Dimples81

Welcome Jo, hope you enjoy your stay here xx


----------



## nickibrum

Hi Jo! 

Only 6 days til we meet up ladies. Relly looking forward to it. 
for those who have joined recently we are meeting up on Saturday 5th Nov at 1.00pm. At Bebo cafe in Paradise Forum (next to Central library). Feel free to come along! It will be a first for all of us. 

Would be ace to meet you all!!!


----------



## Dimples81

i wish i could come :(


----------



## kittylady

We'll have another dimples x :)


----------



## kittylady

Wooop this saturday is meet up day :)


----------



## nickibrum

Jell yeah it is!! My oh has just said he doesn't need to be at work til 3 now! I've got to sneak out the house lol. 

So how many of there is us? Is it worth buying a balloon? Xx


----------



## kittylady

I don't know, we'll have to see :)


----------



## kittylady

Had a lovely meet with Nikibrum, hope we can do it again and some more of you lovely ladies can come next time :)


----------



## Dimples81

i definately want to come next time :thumbup:


----------



## nickibrum

It was great to meet you to Kitty! 

Dimples when are you free? I would love to meet you- think there is a chance we could meet up before xmas? Cafe Bebo was quite a nice place and the xmas market starts in two weeks so it will nice to overlook that :)


----------



## Dimples81

i think im free towards the end of the month. Maybe we could try for meet number 2 towards the end of nov? December tends to be too busy for people.Or a 2012 meet?


----------



## Dimples81

*bump*


----------



## kittylady

We could see, depends on when I'm off work :thumbup: not sure atm as I'm not at work, had a couple of weeks off before December hits :flower:


----------



## nickibrum

I dont work on weekends so I can do anytime, or a weekday lunch time depending on the day. 
I have my exams on the 5th-7th dec so ideally would like to keep the weekend before free. 

Defo up for meeting though Dimples xx


----------



## Dimples81

any news Kitty?


----------



## bananabump

Hi ladies! Sorry I'm late joining... only just seen this group! So here goes :

1. What part of Birmingham are you from? Sutton Coldfield :)
2. Have you always lived in Birmingham? Yehh always in Sutton! Oh actually, apart from for 2/3 years when I was 7 and lived in Oxford.
3. Whats your reason for waiting? I've just had my first little boy so leaving a bit of an age gap between them!
4. When are you hoping to ttc? October 2012.. hoping for a honeymoon baby! ;)
5. How old are you? 22
6. What do you do now? I'm on maternity leave from being a Mortgage Specialist at a Bank.
7. Are you married? If so how long? I've been engaged since June 2010 and the wedding is booked for October 2012!
8. Any stories to tell about how you bring up the baby subject?? I think OH is even more broody than me to be honest and I'm stiill full of pregnancy hormones!! haha
9. How would you like to give birth? Well this time round I was hoping for a natural waterbirth but had to go into hospital when I was 36+6 due to not feeling bubs move for 24 hours, they monitored me for 2 days and then ended up doing an emergency c section when I was 37+1 as little mans heart pretty much stopped and then he had to be ressucitated when he was born so it was scary stuff... My placenta was crap apparently so next time I'm being booked straight in for a planned c section when I'm 37 weeks!

Hope everyone is good! And Congratulations to Kittylady!! x x x


----------



## kittylady

welcome to the b'ham ladies :) theres a posibility in december but your best bet is to book a date between you ladies and I'll tell you if I can make it because December is sooooooooo busy :wacko:


----------



## Dimples81

then maybe we should make it a January meet as there aren't many weekends left now and im busy most weekends in Dec as are most of you guys im sure x

Welcome BB, you are close to me x


----------



## kittylady

We can do, I can book days off in Jan :)


----------



## nickibrum

Hey peeps, been off the radar this week. So busy! How's everyone? Have I missed any gossip? 

Welcome bananabump! 

X


----------



## kittylady

Hey nikk? hows things :)


----------



## kittylady

Ooo I have sunday the 4th off if anyone is interested :)


----------



## nickibrum

hey, i have my exams on the 5-7th so ill have my head in a textbook im afraid :S


----------



## kittylady

Fair enough, I'm sure I'll have more time off soon :)


----------



## nickibrum

Hello all- I think its time to get this thread going again. 

I have been off the grid for a while and miss talking to you all. 

what have i missed? 

x


----------



## nickibrum

woohoo..... I ovulated today for this first time since i came off the pill in october. Actually I didnt test in december as i would have been ovulating around xmas time etc but excited regardless :)


----------



## Mazzle

Hey hun,

not missed much just BROODY AS HELL, lol!

x


----------



## Mazzle

Actually I'm lying - can't remember if I said on here but husband was working in a rubbish bar job, with terrible pay and hours, and we never saw each other, and it was killing us...... he has since been headhunted into a 9-5 office job which he loves, with a 5k pay rise, plus commission, we get SO much free time together, and we're saving more.....LIFE IS GOOD xx


----------

